# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  custom making tanks for photography

## lance

Hi folks,

i like to do some photography of planted tanks. I'm thinking of custom making tanks so that my cameras can get closer and take better close-ups. One way is to make my tanks shallower so that i can get closer from the top.

Anyone knows where is the best place to make customised tanks? any recommendations?

Also, are there some glasses that are less reflective? so i can get clear shots?

if u are interested to know about my photography standards, check out http://www.offstone.com

cheers.

----------


## lance

Hi folks,

i like to do some photography of planted tanks. I'm thinking of custom making tanks so that my cameras can get closer and take better close-ups. One way is to make my tanks shallower so that i can get closer from the top.

Anyone knows where is the best place to make customised tanks? any recommendations?

Also, are there some glasses that are less reflective? so i can get clear shots?

if u are interested to know about my photography standards, check out http://www.offstone.com

cheers.

----------


## lance

Hi folks,

i like to do some photography of planted tanks. I'm thinking of custom making tanks so that my cameras can get closer and take better close-ups. One way is to make my tanks shallower so that i can get closer from the top.

Anyone knows where is the best place to make customised tanks? any recommendations?

Also, are there some glasses that are less reflective? so i can get clear shots?

if u are interested to know about my photography standards, check out http://www.offstone.com

cheers.

----------


## lance

Hi folks,

i like to do some photography of planted tanks. I'm thinking of custom making tanks so that my cameras can get closer and take better close-ups. One way is to make my tanks shallower so that i can get closer from the top.

Anyone knows where is the best place to make customised tanks? any recommendations?

Also, are there some glasses that are less reflective? so i can get clear shots?

if u are interested to know about my photography standards, check out http://www.offstone.com

cheers.

----------


## lip

you have some very interesting photos, i must say. took them overseas? i have a lot of difficulty disciplining myself to take more photos in Singapore.

As for your shallow tank, you may have limitations when it comes to selection of fishes and plants for the tank. me think that it is not really necessary. If you have a fixed lens which usually have a short focusing distance e.g. a 100mm lens, you should have very little problems taking photos from the top. the only consideration I think would be to keep the fish tank stand low, or you would have to stand on a stool to take the photos. I could be wrong of course, and would be glad to hear your experience.

anyway, i believe that very few fishes and plants would look good from the top.

as for tank makers, there are several around, search the site for the threads. not sure about non-reflective glass though. good luck! :Smile:

----------


## hoppinghippo

lance: don't know about non-reflective glass for tanks, haven't come across, doubt it exists cuz too ex to have multicoated glass tanks. and wouldn't the easiest choice be to simply use a polariser?

As for shallower tanks, I don't understand what you mean. if you want close ups, how does having a shallower tank help?

----------


## benny

Hi Lance,

A few questions.

How close do you want to go? 

What types of fishes are you shooting? 

Wouldn't you prefer to shoot from the front to see the fishes' profile instead?

Have you seen ADA's aquatic photographs? Is that what you are trying to do?

Here's a thread of close up taken by the D60 with very high magnifications.

My new OTO!

Another of close up for marine.

My friend's fish

----------


## lip

hi benny, the D60 has a 1.6 magnification (or something like that), so that's why you can get really close-up. btw, your shots are fantastic!

what camera are you using, lance?

----------


## lance

Hi, I intend to go as close as 1 cm.

Shallower tank is for top views. I'm even thinking of tanks with walls slanted at 45 degrees so that i may take at an angle. I'm not sure... still brainstorming.

Benny, good pictures you got there. must have spent a bomb on the D60 right?

i'm using a Fujifilm S2Pro. got it free coz i'm teaching workshops for Fujifilm.

----------


## lip

hi lance. ok, i have not done much research, so these are some pointers that just cross my mind. sorry if they are not too constructive.

to get as close as 1 cm (presumably not from the top - you will need a underwater camera for that!), i am just concerned whether the lens attach to your camera allows you to do that and still focus? but i guess you would know, plus i really don't know the fuji cam at all. also you probably hav to consider if there is a real need, cos you don't want to go through all that trouble just to find that you can take most photographs without having to go as near as 1 cm.

glass wall at 45 degrees, i have never seen it before, but i guess that can be done if you have a really good tank maker. the problems i can foresee are the planting and cleaning of your tank. 

seems like you are prepared to modify a lot just so to take the photographs you want.  :Smile: ))) well done man. some of us like me already have trouble keeping our plants and fishes alive without having to worry about have best to take their photos...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## M0rph3us

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 5:03:26 PM 
> 
> Hi Lance,
> 
> A few questions.
> 
> How close do you want to go? 
> 
> ...


benny u got very nice pics and a super duper powerful camera!!

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 2:06:09 PM 
> 
> i like to do some photography of planted tanks. I'm thinking of custom making tanks so that my cameras can get closer and take better close-ups. One way is to make my tanks shallower so that i can get closer from the top.
> 
> Also, are there some glasses that are less reflective? so i can get clear shots?
> ----------------





> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 6:19:17 PM
> 
> Hi, I intend to go as close as 1 cm. 
> 
> Shallower tank is for top views. I'm even thinking of tanks with walls slanted at 45 degrees so that i may take at an angle. 
> ----------------


You may have problems with your requirements. I'm not sure about the types of fishes and plants you are shooting, but it will determine your photography tank size. However...

The point on close up:
Going as close as 1 cm, you don't need a planted tank. Even if you are shooting frys. there is no depth of field for you to take advantage of the background. Secondly, even if you lens can get that close normally (e.g Canon MP-E65mm), but not with a glass between you and the fishes. In addition, unlike insect and reptiles, fishes are less cooperative and will rarely let you get that near them. Except for larger fishes, which you can maybe get an eye or details of the scales. So planted or not, no difference.

----------


## benny

continued..

The point on Top view:
If you are looking at shooting from the top, the tank needs to be low, or else you and all you equipment need to be mounted on a special rack/stand. In addition, you will need a special light hoot to illuminate the subject. Your own shadow/reflection will get in the way. If you just add flash from left and right, your picture will look flat. Most aquatic photography does not take this approach for good reasons. It's too costly and troublesome for below average results.

Reflective/refractive index of glass
The most important factor for glass suitable for photography will be the refractive index. If the glass is too thick (8 or 10mm), you can only shoot directly at 90 degrees to the subject. Else, you get distortions that even Photoshop will find challenging to correct. As such, most photography tanks are small and have glass of 2 to 3 mm thick only. Cheap and easy to replace. As for reflection, it's a question of understanding light and lines. The density of the glass is a more important factor. Use high density clear glass (no greenish/bluish/blackish tint). Again, the higher the density, the clearer the glass. E.g. If you buy a XYZ filter vs. a B + W or Hoya Super HMC. You know the story…

----------


## benny

continued..

So take note of the refractive index if you want to have a 45 degrees tank. There are some commercially on the market anyway. Saw one at Gen X recently.

In my opinion, what you need for close up aquatic photography (with a bit of planted background) is as follows.

1.	Your normal rectangular setup, preferably small.
2.	Lots of light. Wireless flash/strobe from top, left and centre panel. And the necessary mounts.
3.	Macro lens, the longer the better. Nikon has a 200 mm, Canon has a 180 mm. The results will be same as going as close as 1 cm with a 60mm Micro lens.
4.	No stray ambient light
5.	Lots of patience

I think you have some layout/composition concepts in mind, but may not be appropriate to share that on the forum. Bearing in mind that even in planted aquaria, different species will require different techniques and set ups. This is as far as we can share base on what we know you want.

Have fun and don’t get your equipment wet!!!

----------

